# Update: Has anyone gone from the reserves to active recon?



## 08none (Nov 26, 2018)

I know that they are hurting for guys right now and I was looking into trying to make the switch mentioned in the title (I've been training and wanting to do this for a while now). I'm currently in the Reserves as a 0811 and trying to make that switch and there isn't a lot of info that the recon recruiter, a normal recruiter or my career planner was able to give me. If any of you were able to do this, could you provide some insight on how you made the switch and the process you went through?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 26, 2018)

Did you review the reserve threads in this link?

Notice - Marine Corps Recon and/or MARSOC - Start Here


----------



## 08none (Nov 26, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Did you review the reserve threads in this link?


Yes, but I found people asking more along the lines of going to recon reserves, if you have any threads you could link, id appreciate it.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 26, 2018)

I haven’t heard of anyone doing it recently. That doesn’t mean it can’t be done.


----------



## arch_angel (Nov 27, 2018)

I can't speak for the process involving Recon specifically. I can however give you a good idea of where to start.

You're going to have to submit a PSEP package, which will likely require you to also request a conditional release (assuming you're still an obligated reservist). Realistially a regular recruiter and sometimes a career planner should be able to assist you with getting the documents submitted to HQMC, specifically to Reserve Affairs. 

Biggest incentive for a recruiter is the fact that they get points if you're non-ob. If you're still obligated it's more of a hook up. There's also specific guidance related to being able to lat-move into/out of MOS's deemed critical. Honestly, if you have your career planner call up Reserve Affairs at HQMC, they will be able to get you pointed in the right direction. Another option is to google 'USMC PSEP' and it should yeild you some good info. Hope this helps.

Found the order: MCO 1130.80B


----------



## 08none (Dec 28, 2019)

Just wanted to update this thread for anyone reading who is trying so switch from reserves to active for this process. I am at the later stages of this and I have the PSEP in (thank you for the guidance arch_angel) but I am waiting on a second conditional release because my first expired a month after the PSEP was submitted. This was a post I made on another site a while back, but if you have any questions or corrections/additions to the switch hit me up or post it in here:

For any of my fellow Semper Sometimes Marines, this is a process. Its a lot of paperwork, bullshit and crawling up peoples asses to get to where you want to be, but if you aren't happy in the reserves and you want to go active, I can help you at to a certain extent.
I started the process by making sure my chain of command had my back. This is important and what I mean by this is that you need to make sure they are willing to help you, but also release you which is up to your 1st Sgt and CO to sign off on the paperwork that goes to MARFORRES.

After this, you are going to need a few documents: a DD-368 Conditional Release form (you can google it or get it from a recruiter), a Gaining Service Endorsement (GSE) which needs to come from a recruiter, and an Inter-Service Transfer request (IST). The GSE and the IST are both in naval letter format, which is a bitch to perfect on your own, so get a template on google.

Now, your money maker is the DD-368, you need to fill out some basic information, then take it to an ACTIVE DUTY recruiter, or a career planner, not a PSR. They will put in their information and fill in the box saying you want to enlist into the USMC active component.
The GSE was difficult for me to find, but it's a letter that states that once you check out of your unit (upon approval), the recruiter who signed it will take you under their wing and get your processed. This doesn't mean you get attached to them because you get sent to the IRR technically.

Now, the IST is another difficult form to find, and it's a long mofo so if you PM me, I can email you a template for that as well as the GSE if you cannot get them through your unit. Try to ask your career planner or recruiter if they can help as they will have more information than I will on it.

Optionally, you can attach a personal statement and I'd recommend 3 letters of recommendation to help aid you in this process and give you an edge over your competitors. The personal statement and letters of recommendation need to be in naval letter format, which once again, I can email to you if you need it. The personal statement is where you give a background on yourself and your motives and intentions for active duty and the letters of rec will be from Marines who hold billet/rank over you and think you are shit hot.
You are going to take all of this to your career planner or your admin cheif. My admin cheif helped me alot and was able to send it out, but your mileage may vary. They will send all the documents mentioned above to MARFORRES after you've gotten yours and the recruiters info on the DD-368 with a complete IST and an INK signed GSE. Side note, the CO section on the DD-368 is for the CO at MARFORRES not your CO.

Now you play the waiting game, mine took somewhere between 2-3 months and I checked in every other week with my POC who sent it out. You need to stay on top of all this because if it gets approved, the clock is ticking, the DD-368 last as long as the CO says it lasts. Now once it gets send back to your POC, itll say approved or disapproved, and why if shot down. Usually it's because you are near the end of your contract or your units manpower is hurting. This doesnt mean you shouldn't try though, also why you submit the personal statements and letters of rec (makes you less of a number).

If it got shot down, resubmit that shit. Now everything below here is if you are approved.

You will need to check out of your unit ASAP, and get your medical and dental records from them and anything else you need to do such as turning in CIF gear and shit like that.

Now, this is where you are going to put in alot of leg work, the Prior Service Enlistment Package (PSEP) package.
Before I dive in, you need to know two things. One, you are now competing with active duty guys on boatspace so you might have to make a lat move. Two, you need to be up your recruiters ass here, PSEP packages count towards their shit now even if they say otherwise, it's in MCO 1130.80B but if you need to whip out that, I'd try to make sure they know this before the GSE.

With that out of the way, you will need a PSEP checklist which has everything you need on there, its anywhere from 30-60 pages depending on what you need in it. Most of it's on you minus the green on green pics, tattoo forms, and other shit that you did when you first signed up. The big things are that you need to keep are your personal statements, these are required and the GSE as well as the DD-368 with the MARFORRES CO signature on there. I wont go into detail on each part, but again if you have any questions ask me and I can try to help.
Once you have a complete PSEP package, you take it to the recruiters and send it up their chain of command and upon approval, schedule a time to go to MEPS. They will get you processed and get your enlistment/reenlistment forms filled out if you pass medical/dental and all the other shit again. Mine was a DD Form 4 but your mileage may vary, shits wack. This and a DD form 1966 needs to get sent to your admin office.

The turn around time is quick, you go from meps to flying out the next day, so make sure you have all of your ducks in a row back home and to get the reenlistment form and the DD 1966 sent immediately.

I get this is a wall of text, and I made this because playing dress up 10 times a year then going back to a shit job where I don't have any effect on the people around me that I cant relate with got old, it was something that put me in a dark place for about a year or so and if any of you are there and reading this hit me up. It's a long process and there are not many people that know how to do it which made it a bitch and a half for me to do but if it's something you really want to do, you need to beat your own drum, no one will for you. If I missed anything let me know, and like I said if you have any questions or need help with anything PM me.


----------



## arch_angel (Dec 29, 2019)

That's awesome! Glad it's all worked out for you so far.

Do you have a school seat for BRC yet?


----------



## 08none (Dec 29, 2019)

Not yet, I don't know if I will be eligible for a lat move initially if I get approved for active. I'll hopefully find out once I get a new contract, but I'll have to wait and see. Ill still be posting updates here on my progress regardless of good or bad news.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 30, 2019)

@08none … nice job looking out for others who might need the guidance.  Well done.  Hope you get what you're looking for.


----------



## AWP (Dec 30, 2019)

08none said:


> Not yet, I don't know if I will be eligible for a lat move initially if I get approved for active. I'll hopefully find out once I get a new contract, but I'll have to wait and see. Ill still be posting updates here on my progress regardless of good or bad news.



Please do.


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 30, 2019)

Have you spoken with the community manager/monitor for 0321? I feel like he'd be a good guy to have in your corner for boat spaces/lat moving matters and questions. If any reserve to active processes have happened, he'd be the one to let you know. Or maybe not. Perhaps @Teufel can shed light.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 30, 2019)

I suppose first step is pass BRC


----------



## 08none (Jan 5, 2020)

@Hillclimb I did when I first started the package but since it was from reserve to active and not a lat move in the reserve, he did not know the process. Ill have to reach out again if everything goes as planned. With that being said I have been considering MARSOC vs Recon. From what I have read about MARSOC's mission statement it seems more diverse which appeals to me. Not to mention I have a copy of Nick K's Raider Prep that's been collecting dust for a few years and having a more thought out plan and a set hiking/swimming protocol would be beneficial regardless of where I go. I think its time to commit and follow through with that. I've looked into that process here on the forums, but like I said above, I'm just taking things one step at a time. If you have any general advice for the MARSOC pipeline I'd appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 5, 2020)

08none said:


> @Hillclimb I did when I first started the package but since it was from reserve to active and not a lat move in the reserve, he did not know the process. Ill have to reach out again if everything goes as planned. With that being said I have been considering MARSOC vs Recon. From what I have read about MARSOC's mission statement it seems more diverse which appeals to me. Not to mention I have a copy of Nick K's Raider Prep that's been collecting dust for a few years and having a more thought out plan and a set hiking/swimming protocol would be beneficial regardless of where I go. I think its time to commit and follow through with that. I've looked into that process here on the forums, but like I said above, I'm just taking things one step at a time. If you have any general advice for the MARSOC pipeline I'd appreciate it greatly.



The reserve to MARSOC process is no longer a thing, as far as I know. Your best bet is to complete your RELM into active duty, and then put in a package to attend A&S then. But I'll be honest with you, TIS/TIG will be against you, and you may be too senior before your unit lets you attend A&S, etc. 

I'm sending you a PM


----------

